# Greek Fatty w/Q View



## jcurrier (Apr 13, 2010)

I attended an informal cooking contest this weekend for Savory Rolled Foods. Lots of eggrolls, spring rolls, buritos, sushi. One of the catagories was for "outragous but tasty" I entered a smoked greek fatty. 

1 lb Ground pork
1 lb Ground turkey
Feta
Spinach
Sundried tomatoes
Greek Seasoning

Came home with 2nd and some homemade hot fudge and butterscotch sauce. My entry plate was finished pretty fast 

Here are some pics- thanks for looking!
http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/x...0/IMG_2015.jpg
http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/x...0/IMG_2016.jpg
http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/x...0/IMG_2017.jpg
http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/x...0/IMG_2019.jpg
http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/x...0/IMG_2020.jpg
http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/x...0/IMG_2021.jpg
http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/x...0/IMG_2023.jpg


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey wait a minute I thought those pics would come through as images..........

dam puters.....


----------



## harleyguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats on 2nd place
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Looks really yummy.


----------



## cheezeerider (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks great. I would call it a "Fatty Margherita" after the pizza.


----------



## wildflower (Apr 13, 2010)

OUTSTANDING


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks all- not sure if any of you noticed the mod to my webber kettle.  I took a plate of alum and cut to fit so I have a true indirect cooking method, it works great and really helps with getting my webber to act like a smoker


----------



## cheezeerider (Apr 13, 2010)

I did notice the mod. I have a fire pit that the looks like a weber kettle with a steel mesh riser between the base and the lid that is removable. I was thinking of doing some mods to that for smoking.


----------



## greechneb (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's the pictures inline - they look great!


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the upload help


----------



## chefmike (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice mod, nice fattie. 

I will be trying both. I got a weber kettle (old school from my grandfather) last Thanksgiving. I cooked a turkey in it then, but it sat all winter. 

I love the grill and the space in it... so I will try your mod as I play with it. probably do my fatty in your honor on it!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

Great job, and congrats on 2nd place, should have been first IMO, how much turkey, and pork did you use, was it an equal ratio ?


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 13, 2010)

One pound of each and I added an egg as a binder


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

Lamb would probably work well w/ the pork


----------



## caveman (Apr 13, 2010)

Never thought of that.  

I was waiting for the money shot.  A glimpse inside the fattie of "The Greeks."  Oh well, next time.  Good work though.  Very nice.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes that is one fine looking fattie you have there and congrats on your second place and next time you'll for sure got to get the first place.


----------



## hernando (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree I think lamb would be a great mix and I think I would add some kalamata olvies in place of the sundried tomatoes (have a thing with tomatoes)


----------



## originalbillfolder (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice!  Looks awesome.  Did you add some windex too?


----------



## badfrog (Apr 24, 2010)

Mmmm yeah... good call on the Kalamata olives...but I would ADD them to the mix leaving the sundried tomatoes!!! I like the Penzeys also... probably the best spices I have ever used all come from Penzeys...

congrats on 2nd... should have been a first though!!!


----------

